# Sie haben mir nicht die richtige Nummer gegeben



## piloya

¿cuál seria la correcta o la mejor forma de decir "no me dado el número correcto"?

Sie haben mir die richtige Nummer nicht gegeben
Sie haben mir keine richtige Nummer gegeben.
Sie haben mir eine falsche Nummer gegeben 

Gracias


----------



## mnzrob

piloya said:
			
		

> ¿cuál seria la correcta o la mejor forma de decir "no me dado el número correcto"?
> 
> Sie haben mir die richtige Nummer nicht gegeben
> Sie haben mir keine richtige Nummer gegeben.
> Sie haben mir eine falsche Nummer gegeben
> 
> Gracias


 
Puedes usar los tres, pero depende un poco del contexto. "No me dado el numero correcto" es "Sie haben mir die richtige Nummer nicht gegeben", o "Sie haben mir nicht die richtige Nummer gegeben."
"Sie haben mir keine richtige Nummer gegeben" significa "No me dado ningun numero correcto" y
"Sie haben mir eine Falsche Nummer gegeben" significa "Me dado un numero incorrecto."

Por favor, correctas mis errores, pero mi espanol es muy malo.

Rob


----------



## piloya

mnzrob said:
			
		

> Puedes usar los tres, pero depende un poco del contexto. "No me dado el numero correcto" es "Sie haben mir die richtige Nummer nicht gegeben", o "Sie haben mir nicht die richtige Nummer gegeben."
> "Sie haben mir keine richtige Nummer gegeben" significa "No me dado ningun numero correcto" y
> "Sie haben mir eine Falsche Nummer gegeben" significa "Me dado un numero incorrecto."
> 
> Por favor, *corrige  * mis errores, * *mi espanol es muy malo.
> 
> Rob


 
Hola Rob,
gracias.
No estaba segura de que la posición de "nicht"  "Sie haben mir nicht die....." fuese del todo correcta, pero ahora ya me has solucionado dos dudas a la vez.
Supongo que el uso de una o de otra dependerá más del contexto. ¿cuál te parece más amable?


----------



## piloya

mnzrob said:
			
		

> Puedes usar los tres, pero depende un poco del contexto. "No me dado el numero correcto" es "Sie haben mir die richtige Nummer nicht gegeben", o "Sie haben mir nicht die richtige Nummer gegeben."
> "Sie haben mir keine richtige Nummer gegeben" significa "No me dado ningun numero correcto" y
> "Sie haben mir eine Falsche Nummer gegeben" significa "Me dado un numero incorrecto."
> 
> Por favor, *corrige* * *mis errores, (*ya que) (lo puedes quitar, suena mejor sin)*  mi espanol es muy malo.
> 
> Rob


  creo que antes he utilizado las marcas de corrección incorrectas......


----------



## Whodunit

I don't know that much Spanish, but I could follow your conversation. So please let me say that "Sie haben mir nicht die richtige Nummer gegeben" is quite often used, but there's a difference between this and "... keine richtige Nummer gegeben."


----------



## piloya

whodunit said:
			
		

> I don't know that much Spanish, but I could follow your conversation. So please let me say that "Sie haben mir nicht die richtige Nummer gegeben" is quite often used, but there's a difference between this and "... keine richtige Nummer gegeben."


 
Sorry, I'll switch to English.

please please please, tell me the difference.
To me "keine richtige Nummer....." would sound more unpolite.

Also, What is the best place for "nicht" in a sentence, after the pronoun (mir, dir, dich,usw) or right before the verb (Sie haben mir die richtige Nummer NICHT gegeben"?

I love your explanations,

Thanks


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'll switch to English.
> 
> (1) please please please, tell me the difference.
> To me "keine richtige Nummer....." would sound more *im*polite.
> 
> (2) Also, What is the best place for "nicht" in a sentence, after the pronoun (mir, dir, dich,usw) or right before the verb (Sie haben mir die richtige Nummer NICHT gegeben"?
> 
> I love your explanations,
> 
> Thanks



Okay, ready for my explanation?

(1) "keine richtige Nummer" means that you really didn't get ANY correct number. Well, you would emphasize "keine" if you didn't get ANY number, absolutely NO number (no matter if correct or incorrect). But if you stress the word "richtige", you've known before what the correct number is, but you didn't get it. Hard to explain: There ARE numbers that you got, but you didn't get the correct one. This usage is common and grammatically correct.

Sie haben mir nicht die richtige Nummer gegeben:
This variant is also used and logically, but not grammatically correct. It means the same like the second explanation above. It depends on the context and the accentuation of the word and which you accentuate. Did you understand this one? Next:

(2) Let me give you some examples and the translations into English:

Sie haben mir nicht die richtige Nummer gegeben. (generally)
You didn't give me the correct number.

Nicht *Sie* haben mir die richtige Nummer gegeben. (It was not you,but another one ...)
It wasn't you who gave me the correct number.

Sie haben mir die richtige Nummer nicht gegeben. (You gave me ANY number, but not the correct one)
You did *not* give me the correct number.

*...* = emphasize!

Next example:

'Das' gefällt mir nicht. (generally, emphasizes that you don't like THAT)
I don't like 'that'.

*Mir* gefällt das nicht. (It's me who doesn't like that.)
Mir *gefällt* das nicht. (I don't like that.)
Mir gefällt 'das' nicht. (generally, emphasizes THAT; interchangable with the first one: Das gefällt mir nicht)

Nicht *mir* gefällt das. (rarely used, but it emphasizes that it's me who don't like that, but another one may do it.)
It's me who doesn't like that.

'...' = may be emphasized, but it needn't
*...* = look above   

I hope I cleared up your questions. If not, please ask! I can't say for sure what is the correct place for 'nicht'. I can't generalize it.


----------



## piloya

Ok,

so it all depends on how you want to stress your sentence and on the sense of your words.
I'll closely study your examples to keep them in mind, they are all very clear to me.

I am afraid I'll be posting more questions.....


----------

